# Anyone experience a white-out?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

So I was riding at Whistler/Blackcombe today, and I was having a blast going up to the upper blue runs and just riding all over the place. Good thing I was there early, too, because the weather was clear, and I had plenty of riding time before 2 pm, when *it *happened.

The fog rolled it. And I don't just mean some namby pamby overcast with reduced visibility. I mean, no visibility. You couldn't tell the snow from the air!! It was *horrible*. I lost all depth perception, making riding damn near impossible and scary as hell. There were times when I would just freefall a few feet because I went right over a small lip, without having any clue it was about to happen. Finally, I had to just "pendulum" my way down, because I was too scared to just end up going right off the side of the mountain (which nearly happened!). I found plenty of riders stopped along the way, and so I asked them if it was just me or if they were having the same issues, all of whom replied that they found it next to impossible to see, as well. And to add that we were at the near top of Blackcombe, with a LOT of mileage to cover before reaching an area below the fog... well, it was something.

I just want to know if anyone else has been through something like this, and if it's just me as a beginner/unexperienced that caused me to find this so frightening, or if this really is a terrifying situation to find yourself in, regardless of skill level.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

dude the same thing happened to me today on the east coast.. i'd say 20-30 feet visibility at best! SCARY SHIT! there is not depht perception, and too many people wearing freakin winter camo... they were like fucking invisible. 
i was trying to use gps for high speed runs.. but the fog kinda hampered it and only got to open it up on the lower mountain where i got a 45.7 mph reading.. i think i have a few more mphs inthe tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

This happened to me skiing a couple years ago. I got caught in a total blizzard on top of the chair lift. I thought it was awesome. The wind was in my face so it slowed me down a lot and even pushed me backwards a couple times. Freaking cold though. If I had been on a more difficult trail I probably would have been worried but it was a green or blue trail.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its happenes fairly frequently, the difference is if you know the area and terrain; also depends on white-out due to fog or snow or face shots. Of course the preference is bluebird deep pow face shots, next is snow/blizzard white outs...landings are usually soft and actually arn't going that fast; and lastly fog but then you just got to feel the FORCE. There is also the flat light condition. IMO white-out dumpage is more disorienting because you can't feel the snow and you are just gliding along verses fog you can usually feel the chop/groom/ice and etc. IMHO bluebird is over-rated, given the choice I much rather have white-out puking dumpage than bluebird (less peeps more pow).


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

many times. the worst was when i couldn't even see my hand when out stretched at arm's length

usually tho, it just means that you cannot tell when you are moving or not, until you crash.

not so much scarey as just plain out annoying! just gotta keep an eye out for the piste markers is all.... and keep yer fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

i guess ive never had it THAT bad.ive always been able to board semi comfortably...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

i should have some video of it this afternoon, that fog was weird.. especially when i had to watch out for other new yorkers and jersey'ers :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

where i ride at mt ruapehu in new zealand its whiteout like half the days of the season. you just have to get over it and ride


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

We have had it so bad before that when we were leaving the Mt. I had to turn off the lights on my truck and open the passenger door and use a flashlight to ride the edge.The same night a girl that works there drove right off the edge and slid over 200 ft. down We know this because the tow truck could not get her with his 200 ft. of cable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

The top at Alpine Meadows last yr in March. Brother was familiar with the terrain whereas it was my first time. He disappeared maybe 15ft in front of me. I remember I thought to myself, "that fucker." I was blown over twice while not moving, trying to figure out which direction to go. Alpine closed for the day when I got down.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Up on Timberline a couple weeks ago we got hit by a huge winter storm. The day was almost over, but I had to get one more run in. About halfway down the visibility from the 30mph+ winds and snow and fog was barely the tip of my board. There was no contrast in the snow and I couldn't do anything. People were just standing around or crashing all over the mountain. It was kind of cool, but it ruined my last run of the day. I must have fallen a dozen times just trying to find my way back to the lodge.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup as Snowolf and Flick eluded too it happens a lot out here at Hood..

Its happened multiple times to me on Vista and Cascade where you cant see anything for a good 400-500 feet down the hill until some vague tree shapes appear so you can atleast get a sense of your movements.

I cant help but leaf my way down a bit until i can find something recognizable and ski towards it slowly...also tend to fall more because you get vertigo and try to turn not realizing your barely moving and just tip over lol.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

This happened to me a couple weeks ago up at Mt. Washington, it was already really foggy and you couldn't see more then 15 feet, but I know basically every run there so I was still going pretty fast relying on instinct mainly. All of a sudden it socked in with no warning, couldn't see more then 5 feet. So I decided to slow down to avoid possibly hitting any people that could be hiding in the fog. Anyhow I did a speed check turn and right when I did I hit a mogul, started flying through the air and the only thing I can see ahead of me is a tree coming flying out of the fog I managed to turn my head so I didn't get a concussion but I hit on my shoulder with full force, went spinning off and was lying in the snow for a good ten minutes trying to recover. My shoulder was black and blue for a week and I thought I broke something. 

Needless to say I do not enjoy fog


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

BigC_ 13 said:


> This happened to me a couple weeks ago up at Mt. Washington, it was already really foggy and you couldn't see more then 15 feet, but I know basically every run there so I was still going pretty fast relying on instinct mainly. All of a sudden it socked in with no warning, couldn't see more then 5 feet. So I decided to slow down to avoid possibly hitting any people that could be hiding in the fog. Anyhow I did a speed check turn and right when I did I hit a mogul, started flying through the air and the only thing I can see ahead of me is a tree coming flying out of the fog I managed to turn my head so I didn't get a concussion but I hit on my shoulder with full force, went spinning off and was lying in the snow for a good ten minutes trying to recover. My shoulder was black and blue for a week and I thought I broke something.
> 
> Needless to say I do not enjoy fog


damn bro.. im suprised you didnt dislocate your shoulder or break anything lol. good shit tho :thumbsup:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Something similar happened to me when I hurt my knee recently. Snowing like mad and I had my dark lenses. Couldn't see worth shit on chopppppppppppy powder.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

my first and only trip to colorado we went to breckenridge and the first day there was pretty much like that my cousin rode down a little bit and i couldnt see him anymore 
but for me it was alot more fun than scary. i wouldnt want to ride in that all the time but for those few hours it was pretty cool


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

My last day out this year it was foggy to the point where you really couldn't make out the lines on the hill. It was tough riding and I eventually called it. It was more frustrating than fun.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

xtreme23 said:


> damn bro.. im suprised you didnt dislocate your shoulder or break anything lol. good shit tho :thumbsup:


Ya I got dam lucky that I didn't do any serious damage. I think the only reason I didn't was because I tried to start spinning before I hit the tree so the impact was slightly decreased. Still hurt like hell though and I sketch out when riding in the fog now.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Happens all the time on the North Shore as well as Whistler, it's because of our proximity to the water. It's even worse when the fog rolls in and you are wearing tinted lenses, you can't see SHIT! When say say White out that usually means getting caught in a blizzard, which has happened to me as well, both in bounds and in the backcountry. It's a lot more serious when a blizzard rolls in, have to make sure your tent is nailed down into the snow realllyyy well, that the Rides are sheltered from the snow and the ice. You can't cook anything because you can't leave your tent and it's hard to sleep because of the wind blowing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

BigC_ 13 said:


> Ya I got dam lucky that I didn't do any serious damage. I think the only reason I didn't was because I tried to start spinning before I hit the tree so the impact was slightly decreased. Still hurt like hell though and I sketch out when riding in the fog now.


yea i can imagine.. fog feels sketch enuff without having an experience like that. all that matters tho is u get to ride another day


----------

